# Verzauberung Henker



## Melchiør (6. November 2007)

Guten Morgen Leute,

bei der Arbeit ist wieder tote Hose  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und da hab ich mich heute gefragt ob schon jemand was über die neue Verzauberung "Henker" weiß. Also wo die dropt oder was die Mats dafür sind.

Würde mich echt mal interessieren. Dank euch schonmal.

Mfg Melchiør


----------



## Tschazera (6. November 2007)

Von dieser Verzauberung habe ich noch nie was gehört und in der Datenbank vom Arsenal und Buffed.de gibt es kein Rezept für diese Verzauberung.


----------



## Deadwool (6. November 2007)

Dropt beim ersten Boss in Zul'Aman, also erst ab Patch 2.3
http://www.worldofraids.com/news/october/z...executioner.jpg


----------



## Melchiør (6. November 2007)

Top, Vielen Dank !


----------



## Tschazera (6. November 2007)

Hmmm, naja, so prikelnt ist die VZ aber net:-/.


----------



## caspa (6. November 2007)

ui nette stats und ab wotlk wirds wohl beim lehrer was besseres und günstigeres geben^^


----------



## Tschazera (6. November 2007)

Nette Stats? Das ist der letzte müll "Ignoriert 840Rüstung vom Ziel" das ist net viel beim Boss.


----------



## Toyuki (6. November 2007)

Tschazera schrieb:


> Nette Stats? Das ist der letzte müll "Ignoriert 840Rüstung vom Ziel" das ist net viel beim Boss.



naja im pvp is das aber nice wenn du dann net waffe mit nochmal so 300 rüssi ignor hast, hatte der stoffi nur noch 50% rüssi xD


----------



## Chuckzz (6. November 2007)

da freuen sich die rogues wenn sie gegen warris kämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschazera (6. November 2007)

Chuckzz schrieb:


> da freuen sich die rogues wenn sie gegen warris kämpfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mit Arena2 kommt man als Warri ja schon ohne Schild an die 12k Rüssi, ma sehen wies mit Arena3 aussieht^^.


----------



## Balora (6. November 2007)

Chuckzz schrieb:


> da freuen sich die rogues wenn sie gegen warris kämpfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nja wie hier zu lesen, bringt das scheinbar bei Stoffies mehr als bei Plattenträgern. Bei Warris wird da anscheinend net viel Unterschied sein....leider ^^.


----------



## Jaq (22. November 2007)

Mit dem S3 Set kann der Krieger locker die ganze Rüstung von einem Stoffträger ignorieren... Und die 840 machen bei einem Stoffi etwa 16% dmg aus...

Wer redet da noch von Crap? ^^

ps: Die Verzauberung heisst Scharfrichter!


----------



## Szyslak (22. November 2007)

> Nette Stats? Das ist der letzte müll \"Ignoriert 840Rüstung vom Ziel\" das ist net viel beim Boss.


Doch schon..
Illidan hat 7700 Rüssi (±100) - 5 RZ - 840 ... Ist schon ordentlich..


----------



## Knoxy (12. Dezember 2007)

Die Verzauberung nennt sich Waffe - Scharfrichter

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=33307


----------



## Cirrm (12. Dezember 2007)

Knoxy schrieb:


> Die Verzauberung nennt sich Waffe - Scharfrichter
> 
> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=33307



Wenn die Procrate etwa so hoch wie bei Mungo ist, bringt der enchant nem Offkrieger/Schurken im PvE etwa 6 mal so viel... nachzulesen im EJ Forum


----------



## Isegrim (12. Dezember 2007)

Cirrm schrieb:


> Wenn die Procrate etwa so hoch wie bei Mungo ist, bringt der enchant nem Offkrieger/Schurken im PvE etwa 6 mal so viel... nachzulesen im EJ Forum



Sechsmal so viel wie Mungo? Sechsmal so viel Äpfel? Interweltraumzahnbürsten? DPS-Steigerung?
Nein.
Wenn du dich auf einen Thread beziehst, solltest du ihn wenigstens gelesen haben.


----------

